# Priceline car rental on the BI



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 16, 2009)

We are staying on the BI (family of 4, 2 kids 5 and 3), April 9-30. Staying at Kona Hawaiian Village. Everything is set and ready to go.
Howver I am getting concerned with Priceline, and the rental car situation. We are looking at a compact or midsized. 
On TUG, we are seeing people landing much larger cars, for about the same $16-18/day that we are bidding for much smaller cars!!! And we aren't getting any action!

Any hints or ideas on how to get a great Priceline deal?? 
Should we just keep trying every 24 hrs?
Maybe try for 3 individual weeks rather than 1 3 week rental?
Help!

Aaron in chilly canada. and I mean chilly. -28C this morning!!


----------



## edwford (Feb 16, 2009)

*Big Island Rental Cars*

It is not Priceline  ...  the rental car situation here is desparate with $50+ daily fees and $300+ weekly fees.  Some times there are no cars to be had at all(January was like that).  Good luck


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 16, 2009)

that's what i am beginning to find out.
Might just have to keep trying!


----------



## mayson12 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been having the same problem with a 4-day rental on Maui.  I've checked bidding for travel, and most people seem to have gotten anything from $12/day compact to $15/day full size, even $20/day convertible.  I've been getting rejected for similar bids.  Since I can re-bid every 24 hours, I'm going to keep bidding.  So far the least expensive rental I can find is around $30/day, because 4 day rentals are too short for a weekly rate and too long for a weekend .  I figure even if I have to bid up to $20/day for a compact, it will save something.  Usually car rentals are a better deal than that, though.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the post mayson. I was beginning to think that i was just cursed, but now you are also having hte same problems.
I guess it's an every 24 hr attempt then


----------



## BevL (Feb 16, 2009)

I booked my cars for our BI trip in two weeks about six months ago.  At the time, I was confident I would get something cheaper as what I was paying was not quite twice as much as the great rate I got the year before.  But I've seen nothing cheaper and in fact, it's gone up quite a bit.

I was able to get a full size for $337 all in for two weeks through Costco, but it's quite a bit more than that now.

I check every day - it's crazy.


----------



## BevL (Feb 16, 2009)

edwford said:


> It is not Priceline  ...  the rental car situation here is desparate with $50+ daily fees and $300+ weekly fees.  Some times there are no cars to be had at all(January was like that).  Good luck



Any idea why?  Are the companies just downsizing their inventory and jacking up prices?  I'm not a conspiracy theorist but it seems kinda funny that every company is way more expensive than last year when almost everything else has come down in price.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 16, 2009)

BevL said:


> I booked my cars for our BI trip in two weeks about six months ago.  At the time, I was confident I would get something cheaper as what I was paying was not quite twice as much as the great rate I got the year before.  But I've seen nothing cheaper and in fact, it's gone up quite a bit.
> 
> I was able to get a full size for $337 all in for two weeks through Costco, but it's quite a bit more than that now.
> 
> I check every day - it's crazy.



Bev, regarding your rate, that is EXCELLENT for you. It's always nice to have salt poured into an open wound. Just kidding, i am jealous!!!

Now i just wish something would hit for me in that range, over the 3 weeks.


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 16, 2009)

We used Hotwire for Kauai and Oahu last October, and got great rates.  Of course that may not be the case now, but we did have much higher prices through other sources.

Aloha!


----------



## BevL (Feb 16, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Bev, regarding your rate, that is EXCELLENT for you. It's always nice to have salt poured into an open wound. Just kidding, i am jealous!!!
> 
> Now i just wish something would hit for me in that range, over the 3 weeks.




Well, thank you.  In hindsight, yes, I'm very glad that I booked in but I am very unhappy compared to what I paid before.  I guess an excellent rate is in the eye of the beholder.  

If I see a significant drop at all, I'll PM or email you right away.


----------



## squeegeeman (Feb 17, 2009)

*there are some good deals...*

I just got my car for 2 weeks on Kauai.  My convertible was 22.00 per day before taxes on Priceline.  I thought that was pretty good, until I was outdone by my sister in law today.  She used a Costco discount rate with the additional Costco coupon to get a Jeep Wrangler through Alamo for 19.00 a day.  And, since it's Costco, you get the 2nd driver free without any need for begging.  One thing she found out for LIH (I'm not sure about KOA) is that sometines if you book your check-in time a couple of hours later in the day (e.g. 4 PM) the rates go down.  Priceline rates do go down closer to check in, but once they are booked, no returns.
Also, the biddingfortravel website says that a lot of the economy, compact, and mid sized cars were recently taken off the outer island rental pools, so that's why you can't pull the old fashioned bid a mid size for 15.00/day and upgrade for a few bucks stunt that worked in years past.
If I ever stay more than 3 weeks on island again, I'm buying a clunker.


----------



## BevL (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen posts for good deals, or better deals on the other Islands, but not on the Big Island.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 17, 2009)

We reserved our car for the BI in December 2008 for April 2009, so about 4 months ahead. The weekly rate on a mid-size was about $170 with tax.  I use carRentals. com  A couple of weeks into January, I noticed prices jumped quite a bit.  I don't know why, and they have stayed there.  I try to reserve as far out as possible, and keep checking up until the last minute.  
Darlene


----------



## charford (Feb 17, 2009)

I have heard that the rental cars companies shipped quite a bit of their fleet to the mainland when the economy slowed. 

I am just back from the Big Island. There was one car on the lot when I went to pick up my minivan - reserved in December. I didn't get a minivan, but I did get a nice midsize SUV. The counter people snagged it from the short line of cars being returned. 

A friend of mine had a last minute renter coming in last week and asked for help in finding a rental car. The only thing available was a Hummer for $1740 per week!


----------



## missmarie (Feb 18, 2009)

*I panicked!*

So, just booked  standard SUV for 2nd week in March, 1 week 387.00 total.
Oh well. National Emerald.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 18, 2009)

*Standard size car*

Priceline standard sized car was $19 per day plus $8 a day fluff charges for BI.
Honolulu was also $19 per day for standard car.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 18, 2009)

cgeidl said:


> Priceline standard sized car was $19 per day plus $8 a day fluff charges for BI.
> Honolulu was also $19 per day for standard car.



Is the $8/day you mention just the taxes?

I've been hitting Priceline every 2 hrs, at the $16/day rate for an economy and up to mid sized. 
Nothing yet. But also have until APril 8 to book.


----------



## mayson12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Today I received a coupon in the mail from Thrifty/Dollar offering $10/day off any rental up to a 5 day max. I looked on the back and it can be combined with any promotional rate, etc.  I went to Dollar's website and they had a "special" rate for a full-sized car for $122 plus tax for that period, after taxes it will be $155.  With the coupon it goes down to $115.  So far I've been unable to book anything on Priceline for even smaller sized cars for that price, so I think this is a good back-up reservation.


----------



## readyalready (Feb 18, 2009)

mayson12 said:


> Today I received a coupon in the mail from Thrifty/Dollar offering $10/day off any rental up to a 5 day max. I looked on the back and it can be combined with any promotional rate, etc.  I went to Dollar's website and they had a "special" rate for a full-sized car for $122 plus tax for that period, after taxes it will be $155.  With the coupon it goes down to $115.  So far I've been unable to book anything on Priceline for even smaller sized cars for that price, so I think this is a good back-up reservation.



I think you've done really well.  I need 9 days starting the last week of March and am sitting pretty close to $300, I couldn't find any Maui specials on the Dollar site.  If there is one for a longer period I'd appreciate a detailed map, thanks for posting updates.


----------



## mayson12 (Feb 18, 2009)

To find that special, just put in your city/dates on the homepage and when it lists the cars available, it should give a "city special" place to click.  Several car categories will have special lower rates.  It's worth a try.


----------



## readyalready (Feb 19, 2009)

mayson12 said:


> To find that special, just put in your city/dates on the homepage and when it lists the cars available, it should give a "city special" place to click.  Several car categories will have special lower rates.  It's worth a try.



Thanks for the info, that worked.  I need a coupon to make it competitive with my rate, I also noticed that for my dates I think the Amex code AX10? takes off a little more.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 19, 2009)

I just booked a standard car for the BI 9/5/09-->9/12/09 for $144 total (inc tax) with Budget via www.carrentals.com.  The next least expensive car was an economy at over $300/week.

Based on car rental rates and the ease of picking up a week in Kona, we've punted our original plan to try to book Kauai.  Maybe another time.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 19, 2009)

*$8 a day extra*

To me the car extras are like the utility bills.I do not get any extras and the 8 bucks is required to rent the car.I think ther eare iarport rental charges plus taxes.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 19, 2009)

*timeshare von (and others)*

I went to the site you had highlighted, and the cheapest price they had listed for the time I needed it (2-16 May 2009) was over $275 per week, and that was for an "economy" car.

I'll have to keep looking.  (Priceline has not come through, yet, at a $16 bid.)

Tony


----------



## Mimi (Feb 19, 2009)

Timeshare Von

Thanks, we just changed our Alamo car rental to Budget for June 27 to July 11 and saved a total of $115 for a 2-week period on the BI by using CarRentals.com.  
Our total price for 2 weeks was $289.94 ($14.28 a day + fees) Unfortunately, we couldn't beat our 2-week Alamo price of $383.82 for July 11 to July 25th in Maui.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 19, 2009)

mimi, great deal.
I am still tryiung every 24 hrs on priceline, but still to no luck, on any sized vehicle


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad to help Mimi . . . and sorry it didn't work out for you Tony.  Maybe it will come down still before your trip.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 21, 2009)

Priceline is beginning to really P me off.
When I log in, the bottom right hand side of the screen shows " deals you may like" for car rentals in Kona. Says they are deals that others have just gotten.

Well who the HELL is getting the $13/day car rentals when I can't even land something in the $16-18/day range.
Priceline is taunting me, and I'm getting angry!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2009)

Are any of you Costco members? 

I looked at mid July with Alamo(costco discount) for the BI and the prices are almost dead on with Orlando/Ft Lauderdale at Easter. I'm looking at full-size and above(DH is 6'4" and my 12 yr old son is 5'6" ).


----------



## BevL (Feb 21, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Are any of you Costco members?
> 
> I looked at mid July with Alamo(costco discount) for the BI and the prices are almost dead on with Orlando/Ft Lauderdale at Easter. I'm looking at full-size and above(DH is 6'4" and my 12 yr old son is 5'6" ).



I have my reservations through Costco.  I'm not sure if the same price as Easter in Orlando is a good rate or a bad rate.  I'm assuming you're suggesting they're high.  Based on my experience, I'd lock something in now.  I did six months ago and am glad as they've not come down at all.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2009)

BevL said:


> I have my reservations through Costco.  I'm not sure if the same price as Easter in Orlando is a good rate or a bad rate.  I'm assuming you're suggesting they're high.  Based on my experience, I'd lock something in now.  I did six months ago and am glad as they've not come down at all.



Spring Break in FL gets you pretty high rental rates. I actually did better this year.

I'm not going to the BI this year, but since we are making the huge trip next I just decided to see how expensive it was to rent a car. 

The prices didn't scare me as I'm a school holiday traveller.


----------



## Art (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a universal problem in Hawaii.

Read this string:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91827
for car rental problems in the time frame on Kauai

Art


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 21, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> I just booked a standard car for the BI 9/5/09-->9/12/09 for $144 total (inc tax) with Budget via www.carrentals.com.



I was just able to get the price down another $12 for the week using my AARP membership through their travel service.  The rental was with the same company (Budget) and the same class car.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 23, 2009)

THANKS TUG'ers
Using first carrentals.com, then over to Budget.com, landed a standard sized car. 21 days, total cost is $434.90.
Without tax that works out to $14.28/day. All taxes in, $20.71/day.
Priceline wasn't even close.

However, I confirmed, and printed the page on Budget.com. Went back to check on getting the same deal again, and IT WAS GONE.
So not sure if a one time thing, but I'm happy!!!
One more thing off my checklist prior to heading to the BI for 3 weeks in APril!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats - that's a great rate!!


----------



## BevL (Feb 24, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> THANKS TUG'ers
> Using first carrentals.com, then over to Budget.com, landed a standard sized car. 21 days, total cost is $434.90.
> Without tax that works out to $14.28/day. All taxes in, $20.71/day.
> Priceline wasn't even close.
> ...



Good for you!!

Have a great trip.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 24, 2009)

BevL and Von, thanks
I was realyl getting worried, and frustrated at everyone else getting the deals. However, persistance finally paid off.
Now I have to work on getting amazing weather during those 3 weeks on the BI. That request might be a little tougher.


----------



## charford (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just able to nail a standard size car from Budget thru Orbitz for my 2 week trip to the Big Island in mid-July. With a pickup at KOA, I'm paying $99.99/week plus tax. Total for 2 weeks is $290 including tax.   

All other vehicles and companies were much higher. Booked just half an hour ago.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 24, 2009)

*Next Week*

Anyone find anything better than $350/10 days (budget direct) next week???
Alamo and National were out of cars.
Orbitz best was $521

Does that mean that arrivals are improving in HI.
The Islands of Hawaii, saved by the timeshare folks that they like to shaft.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 27, 2009)

Wound up with a 4WD JEEP Grand Cherokee from Discount Hawaii Car Rentals. $285/week plus taxes and fees and stuff. But no extra sdriver fees. Car through Thrifty.

http://discounthawaiicarrental.com/

Also found a Wrangler through Alamo for $316, plus all the other charges...
Geez the taxes and fees and stuff on seem to be about 30%ish


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 28, 2009)

Just used http://discounthawaiicarrental.com/index.htm and got a rate for a week on an Avis economy car with a free upgrade for a little over $170including all taxes.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> BevL and Von, thanks
> I was realyl getting worried, and frustrated at everyone else getting the deals. However, persistance finally paid off.
> Now I have to work on getting amazing weather during those 3 weeks on the BI. That request might be a little tougher.



We rent cars 5 or 6 times per year and I feel your frustration. I've never reserved a car at over $300/week just to have one on the back burner but, lately, that's what we've been doing. I'm hoping it's not a trend that all the prices have been going UP from there. 

We just successfully rented a car for Orange County for $15/day for our March trip. I currently have one reserved for Boston for $168 before taxes through Thrifty but, that was reserved originally several months ago (think June or July of last year). We won't need a rental car for our July trip as it's a drive-to destination and in October, we're on a Cruise and won't be needing a car either.

Our November trip is proving to be an issue. We have a week in Palm Beach, FL and have ALWAYS reserved a car for less than $150. Right now I'm sitting on one for $350. At that rate, I'm more likely to take a shuttle from the airport and rent a car on a daily basis for days we want to get out and away from the resort. I'm really thinking that I'm not willing to pay more for a weekly rental than I make in car payments every month.

Why are car rentals so high right now? Downsizing is one possibility but, downsizing was suppose to be due to fewer travelers and lower demand. Not increasing demand by lowering inventory. 

My wife may have hit on an idea. That being that car rental agencies felt people might be renting cars to drive to their destinations. This might make sense if there are enough people out there who have taken lease agreements out on their cars and have limited milage contracts. Those contracts prevent them from putting to many miles on a car without a severe penalty when/if they turn them in at the end of their lease. One $450 rental for a car would be cheaper than airfare for 3 or 4 plus renting a car AND you're not putting miles on your peronsal vehicle. They might just be renting to get something that gets better gas milage as well, even though the price of gas has fallen off sharply. 

This still doesn't explain the cost of renting at the airport. If I were to rent a car for vacation, I'd rent from a local agency rather than from one at the airport. Airport car lots often have additional taxes/fee's charged that would get the rates up a little higher. 

Exacly what's changed and why they think they can increase rates 300% in this economy and do well is beyond me. All I know is it has me rethinking this part of our vacation plans.


----------

